# Hypericum-Calendula Cream for post-neuter stitches



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey's being neutered next week. I've been reading everything I can on this forum (you guys give such great advice).

I read that hypericum-calendula cream helps on the stitches. I've also seen where you can use bitter apple so they don't go after the stitches.

Any other advice to help keep Joey as calm as possible during this time? I'm taking a week off from work to help my husband (retired) out.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

They glued Grim - no stitches and he was 8+. Maybe the best thing would be to get him used to a cone or neck collar so he can't reach the area. They can be creative and defeat some of the devices and you can't watch him 24/7 so it is good to know in advance. I would look at the various options. Keep him on lead so he can't run around.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope someone else jumps in here but my understanding is you don't want to put calendula on anything deep because it works so well in healing that it will heal the outside where you put it before the inside. Not sure how that relates to stitches though.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That must have been me who suggested it. And yes, it accelerates healing but like Michelle said, you don't want the incision to heal up too quickly from the outside-in. 

None of the males I've had neutered have ever bothered with the incision site but you should probably get a cone, just in case it's necessary.


----------

